# Billing for interpreting services



## pcasan@comcast.net (Apr 6, 2016)

Is there any codes where we can bill for providing interpretors for patients. We are a small pediatric office, initially had the advantage of using the hospital services for interpretors, however very shortly we will have to use our own resources and pay for patients to have interpretors at their appointments which is quite pricey. 

Thanks

Sansharee Trimble, CPC


----------



## Cheezum51 (Apr 6, 2016)

I don't believe that you can bill for the interpreter services. As ridiculous as that may be, your office pays for it. We would sometimes have deaf patients insist that we have an ASL interpreter for them. However, we would just write questions down on paper and have them write their answers and never had a problem.

I believe that there are some apps you can get that will translate spoken foreign languages for you and have heard of an office that uses that to communicate with patients who speak a foreign language.

Tom Cheezum, O.D., CPC


----------



## syllingk (Apr 7, 2016)

T1013


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 7, 2016)

syllingk said:


> T1013



That's the correct code but done expect it to get paid in most circumstances. Payer I work for only cover it for out PACE and SNP plans and do not pay for commercial Medicaid or Medicare Advantage


----------

